# Ruby's workout



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIElroOo4eE


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Clever idea! Looks like excellent results too


----------



## PapaPerk (Nov 7, 2009)

lotsasteam..... that's an awesome Ruby! Do you have any details on the gear reduction set-up? I really like how it works! 

BTW... excellent videos on You Tube! The two Climax engines at nice are beautiful! Well done!


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## PapaPerk (Nov 7, 2009)

Very cool! 

You should post this in the live steam forum. I think you would get many more comments.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Way cool! 

Reminds me of a Davenport... though those had direct gearing....



















John


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hay! You talkin' 'bout me?

Oh







hehe


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

I made 2 ruby geared engines both of them had a 5:1 reduction ,one ruby i changed to a 3:1 ratio which has still enough power to pull 8 B mann coaches up and down my new layout ,a superheater coil in the smoke box is a must,after initial cylinder heat up and a couple stack spits off she goes without constant adjustments the ruby will empty her boiler completly !


----------

